# How to reduce Credit Card Interest payments



## timtebow (6 Jul 2010)

I have a BOI Credit Card with a €1750 limit which is maxed out. i'm out of work so am only receiving 196 a week. I'm been charged nearly €50 a month in interest which is all i can afford to pay. how can i reduce this. repkace it with a loan or change banks (pay back maybe 10 - 15 euro a week. any advice please


----------



## Diziet (6 Jul 2010)

The first step is surely to book an appointment, go to the bank and explain the situation. Ask them to waive interest while you are out of work. Hopefully you will be working again soon.


----------



## niceoneted (6 Jul 2010)

You could look to switch to another user that allows for a 0% balance transfer for 6 pr 9 months. 
Are you in a credit union - could you borrow the money and pay it back as a loan. 

Also agree with above poster to go to bank and see will they freeze interest.


----------



## timtebow (7 Jul 2010)

thanks for the advice. i supposed it would make sense to meet with the bank. can't do any harm. ya hopefully i'll be workin soon.


----------

